# Epoxy for lures



## Local Rookie

Any use epoxy for lure finish? What brand do you recommend?


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Devcon II 2 ton. $2ish at Wal-Mart, strong, fairly easy to work with.


----------



## Local Rookie

Thanks for the input!!! I'll go buy some tomorrow


----------



## Carolina Rebel

If you don't have a dryer for the lures you'll need to rotate them during the drying process to make sure the stuff settles evenly.


----------



## Local Rookie

will my wife's blow dryer work?


----------



## derekxec

no you need to rotate them to dry because the epoxy will run and youll get a lump instead of an even coat of epoxy

i use U-40 Permagloss or LS Supreme...i also build rods so i just use those because i have them on hand


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Yep, a 4RPM rotisserie motor will work great with the Devcon II. Get one with a shaft and it'll be easy to build a lure jig.


----------



## Joey

You can get away with flipping your lures instead of rotating them with a motor. After you finished applying the epoxy coat, hang the plug from the nose loop for 5 minutes. Then flip it upside down and hang it from the tail loop for 5 minutes. Keep repeating the process for 30 minutes or however long it takes for your epoxy to initially dry. 

I started with Envirotex Lite and was very satisfied with the results. 30 minutes of flipping did the trick and the finish came out even. Be sure to apply the epoxy during the suggested temperature range for better results. If you apply a thick layer of epoxy it will take longer to dry.


----------



## Local Rookie

where do I go to get these stuff?


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Devcon II is at Wal-Mart, you can get a rotisserie motor off of Ebay for <$20


----------



## derekxec

Joey said:


> You can get away with flipping your lures instead of rotating them with a motor. After you finished applying the epoxy coat, hang the plug from the nose loop for 5 minutes. Then flip it upside down and hang it from the tail loop for 5 minutes. Keep repeating the process for 30 minutes or however long it takes for your epoxy to initially dry.
> 
> I started with Envirotex Lite and was very satisfied with the results. 30 minutes of flipping did the trick and the finish came out even. Be sure to apply the epoxy during the suggested temperature range for better results. If you apply a thick layer of epoxy it will take longer to dry.



agreed! hand turning always seems to provide the best results

i usually hand turn for the first 30-60 mins then throw on a dryer for 2 or 3 hours

you can also find an old microwave ( in the trash or something) that has a turn table and take the motor from the turn table...these work excellent and range from 2-10rpm depending on which you find....i use a 3rpm and a 6rpm that i found in the trash


----------



## Local Rookie

this might seem like a strange questions but how do I put the lure into the rotisserie motor and does it need some sort of heat or am I supposed to let it just dry out on its one? :beer: By the way I saw some rotisserie motor off of ebayf or $5.00, does it matter what kind I get or any will work? Thanks again!


----------



## nomadfl

About rotating lures to dry the epoxy....I use a rod drying motor 18 rpm. I have it equiped with a plastic foam wheel. I just build up my epoxy streamer flies, stick barb into foam and let it rotate to dry the epoxy evenly.

I will find a picture and post. The owner of the picture is listed in it's properties


----------

